# Mock Embryo Transfer



## over40andpositive (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone is well.  I had my first IVF cycle in January and the transfer was cancelled due to OHSS.  I am returning to Denmark in March to have my transfer. VERY NERVOUS AND EXCITED! Because I am 43 I don't have time for anymore trial and error. I was wondering if any of you had a mock embryo transfer? I have read that it is useful in preventing problems on the actual transfer. If you had one did you have it right before the actual transfer?

Thank you and best of luck to us all!!!!!
over 40


----------



## Roxbury1 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hiya - this probably doesn't help you at all I'm afraid, but my consultant did a practice ET during my EC. In my case it was useful as he discovered I have a lovely wonky uterus which is hard to access. It meant I had to have ET under sedation so that he could place the embryo accurately without me wincing and squealing, and he'd had a practice run ahead of time so there were no surprises or complications on the day.

I'm not sure if that's a standard practice, is it possible they did this at your EC already? Really hope it all goes smoothly for you!


xx


----------



## roxysister (May 21, 2014)

I had a mock transfer 3 weeks or so ahead of the real thing.  I was found to have a really tricky cervix living up near my tonsils somewhere and the mock wasn't easy at all.  But then they knew what to do and how to approach it when it came to the real thing. And it gives them an idea as to whether you should have a full or empty bladder.  The last thing you want on transfer day is extra stress so I would definitely advise it.
Good luck!


----------



## over40andpositive (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you Roxbury and Roxysister!!! I'm going to ask my clinic! xo


----------



## walnut123 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi

I had a mock transfer some 3 months before transfer, and it was invaluable as showed a tricky cervix. The dr knew that he would need a very fine flexible catheter to do the transfer, and that only a day 3 embryo would survive the shape of the catheter, so definitely no point in waiting for the embryo to go to day 5.  At day 5 the embryo is so delicate, that it would not survive the trauma of such a transfer.

The transfer was successful.

Good luck.


----------



## over40andpositive (Aug 7, 2014)

Wow Walnut sounds like you went to a super clinic! I wonder why all clinics don't do that. My embryos made it to day 5....I hope everything runs smoothly


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

My clinic did a mock transfer on my first visit/baseline scan.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi over40

I didn't have a mock transfer....the first transfer I had was awful and they ended up using a firm catheter which was rather painful  the second clinic was a much better experience and ET was a really stress free experience  I think it's often down to the experience or expertise of the individual carrying out the procedure. Having said that, sometimes an awkward transfer just seems to be down to sheer bad luck or an awkward cervix / uterus as others have pointed out  I suppose what I'm saying is that with a new clinic, given the choice, I think I woukd take up the option of a mock transfer.

Good luck with your first ivf! This is an exciting time for you  If you feel like you need some support whilst your cycling, there's an over 40s current cyclers thread where you can chat with others in a similar position to you  Here :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=325911.0

Grey xx


----------



## over40andpositive (Aug 7, 2014)

thanks walnut for your reply!

greyhoundgal i am DEFINATELY emailing my clininc after reading your experience!!!!


----------

